#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Isaan Motivational Posters

## somtamslap

Ticket booked. Best get back into Isaan mode...

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## klong toey

Think your homesick.

----------


## WilliamBlake

Exceellent. Green on its way.  :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

Brilliant  :Smile:  

You're a funny fucker slap, how's it going?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Think your homesick.


Why are they all eating pigswill?

 :Confused:

----------


## klong toey

^Don't upset Mr Slap he missing his local eatery.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## somtamslap

> how's it going?


 In relatively fine fettle thank you, old chap.





> ^Don't upset Mr Slap he missing his local eatery.


 I am. I'm starting to kitthung the place mak mak...

----------


## kingwilly

Fark, now you're mixing languages. 

Tis fatal!

----------


## somtamslap

> Fark, now you're mixing languages.


 Subconsciously! I was thinking that exact sentence - a bit like writing 'fark' sort of thing...

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## Mid

Well it would appear you are ready for Isaan Slap ,

Guess the question is whether or not Isaan is ready for you .

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## somtamslap

> Well it would appear you are ready for Isaan Slap


 Longing for another blast at dysfunction. It suits me... :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Ticket booked.


One way or return mate?

i.e. short visit or you back for a while?

----------


## somtamslap

> One way or return mate?


 One way, but have managed to keep my employment bridges intact over here in case it all goes tits up..

----------


## withnallstoke

^ An unusually sensible move.  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> One way or return mate?
> 
> 
>  One way, but have managed to keep my employment bridges intact over here in case it all goes tits up..


Good for you mate.  

Will look forward to reading more upcountry doings.

----------


## S Landreth



----------


## somtamslap

> ^ An unusually sensible move.


 A dose of civilisation is sobering - and boring as fuck.





> Will look forward to reading more upcountry doings.


 And I shall look forward to doing them.. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

^^ What the deuce?

----------


## S Landreth

> ^^ What the deuce?


Pla Ra is the Isaan Thai name for this product and Padaek is the Lao name also used by Isaan people.

----------


## somtamslap

> Pla Ra is the Isaan Thai name for this product and Padaek is the Lao name also used by Isaan people.


 Ughh - thanks for jogging the memory. Inadvertently ate in once in a sook nor mai. The aftertaste was like how dog shit smells.

----------


## kingwilly

> Ughh - thanks for jogging the memory. Inadvertently ate in once in a sook nor mai. The aftertaste was like how dog shit smells.


tremendous!

----------


## nidhogg

I must admit, I do get the feeling that all will be right with the world soon.  Slap out of Issarn is just, well, _wrong_ somehow.

----------


## poorfalang

> 


Is that how your Sphincter looked like after an OD of somtum? or is it Socal's and you never told us you had an affair :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

for got to add you a funny foker i give ya that :Smile: 
green on you way

----------


## crippen

Don't forget visa !!!!!!

----------


## klong toey

> Pla Ra is the Isaan Thai name for this product and Padaek is the Lao name also used by Isaan people


There is a corner of Klong Toey market with vats of that stuff stinks the place out.
But passing near is a good short cut to another part of the market only smell i have never got used to.

----------


## somtamslap

> Don't forget visa !!!!!!


 Visa? What is this 'visa' you speak of?





> only smell i have never got used to.


 Only thing I can't eat, pretty much.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## Smug Farang Bore

That plug is shocking (no pun intended)


I had the same in my old bar.

Plug by the sink. 

Gotta laugh.....not.

----------


## somtamslap

> Plug by the sink.


 I bet it made your staff wash up quicker though... :Very Happy:

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> Don't forget visa !!!!!!
> 
> 
>  Visa? What is this 'visa' you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here don't like it but eat just about anything else. Gert leaves the stuff alone as well  makes sense marrying a Southern girl.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Gert leaves the stuff alone as well makes sense marrying a Southern girl.


The Midget is from Udonstani and doesn't touch much of the shit they eat here. Kipling would be proud of me.

----------


## kingwilly

> That plug is shocking (no pun intended)
> 
> 
> I had the same in my old bar.
> 
> Plug by the sink. 
> 
> Gotta laugh.....not.


Meh, that's nothing. 

My old house here  had a power outlook in the shower. Literally directly under it.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## alwarner

That Italian sausage platter has got me laughing!

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## Smug Farang Bore

:smiley laughing:  classic...!

----------


## kmart

^Yup.  :rofl:  FAF.

----------


## beazalbob69

> 


I live about 20 minutes further down 24 from that intersection!

Welcome back Slap. :bananaman:

----------


## withnallstoke

> Welcome back Slap.


That statement is like one of slappers ejaculations.  :mid: 

(He's not back for a couple of months yet.).

----------


## somtamslap

> That statement is like one of slappers ejaculations. 
> 
> (He's not back for a couple of months yet.)


 There's nothing wrong with being efficient. In, out, in, out, shake-it-all-about.

Back in six weeks after a cursory glance at the English autumn.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## poorfalang

> 


she'd have to pay me to see my cock that ugly thing

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Which one?

----------


## Dillinger

^The one without the cock, knowing Monkey boy

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^Which one?


The first one of course. He couldn't afford the second one.

----------


## kmart

The hilltribe women do great toothless betel-nut bj's. Probably. 

The red colour of your cock afterwards might be a bit disconcerting though..

----------


## withnallstoke

> The red colour of your cock afterwards might be a bit disconcerting though..


What do you mean "afterwards"?

----------


## Khamprasith

This thread is pure gold.

----------


## nidhogg

> This thread is pure gold.


Do yourself a favour, search for threads started by somtamslap.  Make sure you have a few hours free to fully savour the many talents of MrSlap..

----------


## palexxxx

^  A few hours???  A few days you mean.

----------


## somtamslap

Skip the first page, though. It's all about me getting very fucking fat... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Do yourself a favour, search for threads started by somtamslap.


 Ensure you have a good stash of award winners on hand before logging on though

----------


## poorfalang

> Ensure you have a good stash of award winners on hand before logging on though


and a decent packet of real potato crisps.

----------


## Notnow

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
>  	 ^Which one?
> 
> 
> The first one of course. He couldn't afford the second one.


And the speed bumps on the lips can be painful.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## somtamslap



----------


## dobella

I hope you dont mind me going slightly off topic but the words Issan and Motivational  sends me driven towards the Thai music in any bar.....
Temporary western music is the norm in many places where the ladies are and well received as most Thai and farang enjoy but - kick in the Issan stuff and the place can erupt, and why not ? it is their land that we enjoy so much.
I love to see the Thai girls dancing as only they can.

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 


She looks like Selena Gomez. Probably thinking about that Justin Bieber chap.

----------


## Boon Mee



----------


## somtamslap

> Ensure you have a good stash of award winners on hand before logging on though


 Since you mention it...

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## youneverknow

These go great on the computer desktop.

----------


## Dillinger

They'd go even better left as screensavers in various Internet shops around Thailand :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> They'd go even better left as screensavers in various Internet shops around Thailand


 Get on the case, chaps. Greens and my undying respect for anyone that does it...

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by somtamslap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like Selena Gomez. Probably thinking about that Justin Bieber chap.


Rice and daughters, Issan's two biggest cash crops.

----------


## kmart

Fucking brilliant thread.

----------


## charleyboy

Somjit...Your fave Thai name eh, Slap?

I'm still thinking about poor old Bob. Wasn't Somjit his exe's Gik?

----------


## somtamslap

> I'm still thinking about poor old Bob. Wasn't Somjit his exe's Gik?


 Yes, well remembered. I prefer Somjit to Somchai. It has more character.

Watch this space for another cartoon series......

----------


## david44

Glad to see Chavdon hasn't rehabilitated you

----------


## somtamslap

Go forth and multiply the motivational pics, gentlemen. Your local net cafes are begging out for screen-savers.

----------


## 9999

How do we make them?

----------


## somtamslap

> How do we make them?


 Easy peasily.

1. Google 'motivational poster maker'

2. Click it

3. Search your own pics or look on the net

4. Upload

5. Caption

----------


## 9999

First attempt, original photo

----------


## Dillinger

^ Now try writing something amusing on them :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

TD AVs may be used, of course...

----------


## kingwilly

Sensational thread slap, as soon as I work out how to green someone, I will....

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## nidhogg



----------


## poorfalang

> 



i rather have a packet walkers onion and cheese in a blue packet

----------


## poorfalang

How about this one?

----------


## somtamslap

> 


It's marginal. Especially when we're talking about Bacon Fries... :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

^ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

These were better

----------


## barrylad66

another great thread slap, just what i needed with my "changover".:

----------


## poorfalang

^^ nah i rather pussi

----------


## somtamslap



----------


## somtamslap



----------


## wolfman

Really nice thread. :-)

----------

